# Most Popular Warhammer Army?



## The Sullen One

Hi, I've just been going through some of the armylists and I'm wondering which army people think is the most popular and which is least popular?


----------



## Othiem

Honestly warhammer doesn't have a most popular army. We did a poll around here and I think Empire won, but it wasn't by a very large margin, and there was a wide distribution of lists. Same goes for general experiences playing at various LGS's. Least popular is likely Beastmen, but that's more due to the age of the codex, the lack of plastics, and the loss of allies with Hordes of Chaos.


----------



## Dafistofmork

At my lgs we have dwarfs, all 3 varites of elves, empire, bretts, all 3 worshipers of chaos, lizzardmen, vampyer counts and tomb kings and we have had ogers and O&G present before, but i havent seen them lately.


----------



## The Wraithlord

GW seems to have done a better job of keeping the armies of Fantasy more evenly promoted than with 40K. For 40K the answer is always space marines but for Fantasy I see everyone playing every army going with the exception of beastmen and tomb kings at the moment.


----------



## Ascendant Valor

I've seen plenty of Dark Elf armies in my days. Then again, that may very well be influenced by the fact that I play High Elves...

Otherwise, Dwarfs come in second.


----------



## Vaz

Everyone here has it correct.

Every 3-4 months, you see that a new army introduces the rise in 500 Border Patrols to 1000 games, as you get the odd Fantasy Dabbler from 40K, and the new publicity brings new players in. However, over time, these often retreat to 40K, (cowards) after their little foray. Occasionally, some stay over, and then it's always good to play against them. Theres a 15 year old at my local GW, and he started Fantasy with his Dark Elves recently. I sort of brought him in with some introductory games, and he got really into it, and he's built it over the last few months (admittedly, built to kill my typical setup).

He's getting far better, knowing when to change targets, when to charge, or hold, etc, and even his guessing and placement are improving, making it harder for me to win. Of course, when he plays other people, his list is dedicated to beating mine, so the 36 Dark Riders he has might not be as good against, say Dwarves, or Chaos Armour, but it's good to see them improve...

Whoa, I've rambled... But point I was making was that no army is really chosen over the others - Daemons and VC's are popular, due to their ease of play, and the same for Empire, but there is a new influx of both new players, 40K players, and Fantasy Players trying out a second army.


----------



## Dafistofmork

The Wraithlord said:


> GW seems to have done a better job of keeping the armies of Fantasy more evenly promoted than with 40K. For 40K the answer is always space marines but for Fantasy I see everyone playing every army going with the exception of beastmen and tomb kings at the moment.


Well,as i said, we have a competitive tomb kings and a competitive beastman army-the beastman player does suffer now with out mortals or deamons, but with two bestigor herds it packs quite a punch-only careful manuvering of my hammerers stoped him going through my ironbreakers.


----------



## HorusReborn

I'd have to agree with every one here, there's no most popular army going on in WFB. Though I want to do a beastmen army, I have always liked the figures and saw a huge potential in them. The promotion of the armies as Wraith said is probably more balanced than 40k.


----------



## squeek

We had a census here a month or so ago, it obviously doesn't answer the question being such a small sample relatively, but it does give an insight in to the armies that Heresy posters have. As for the question I would agree with the others, the armies seem to be fairly evenly spread in terms of popularity. There is always a boost with a new release, just as there is a lull when a new book is due, but generally it evens out.


----------

